# Mass Effect 3 Charakter Import geht nicht



## Glantir (9. April 2012)

Hab folgendes Problem, ich kann meinen Charakter aus ME2 nicht importieren und ich hab keine Ahnung warum.....

Ich hab gelesen das unter bestimmten ereignissen aus dem 2. Teil das nicht möglich sei, aber diese vorraussetzung ist bei mir nicht der Fall.....

Im Internet hab ich gelesen das die Spielstände z.B.: Marko_Soldier_100312 (das Beispiel hab ich bei Google gefunden) heißen bei mir im Save Ordner sind folgende dateien 
AutoSave.pcsav
ChapterSave.pcsav
Save_0034.pcsav

Verwende Windows 7 Home 64 bit
8 GB Ram
GeForce 560 ti 1 gb
Intel i5 2500 CPU

Weiß nicht ob das wichtig ist aber hab die ersten beiden Spiele über Steam gekauft...


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Hast Du die Spielstände im "offiziellen" normalen Ordner von Mass Effect 2? Oder hast Du die einfach bei ME3 reinkopiert? Evlt. musst Du sie halt bei ME2 im Ordner haben und dann aus ME3 heraus importieren?


----------



## Glantir (10. April 2012)

Ich hab sie ganz normal im Mass Effect 2 Save ordner und hab dann versucht bei ME 3 meinen Spielstand zu importieren aber der findet keinen Spielstand zum importieren obwohl es definitiv einen gibt...


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Es gibt nen neuen Patch, aber scheinbar haben auch andere Probleme: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...en-spielstaenden-ab-sofort-ohne-probleme.html


----------



## Glantir (10. April 2012)

Nach langen Googlen und hilfe von einem bekannten bin ich auf dieses Vido gestoßen

How To Import Mass Effect 2 Save To Mass Effect 3 - YouTube

Auf den Kommentar vom Autor achten, da wird was korrigiert was im Video falsch beschrieben ist.

Hoffe das hilft anderen die dasselbe Problem haben 

Edit: Nächstest Problem -.-

Jetzt hab ich keinen Sound mehr und speichern geht auch nicht oO

Mit dem Speichern hab ich gesehen das es daran liegen kann das man eigene dateien bzw. Dokumente bei W7 auf einen anderen Ordner gelegt hat, muss ich jetzt wegen Mass Effect meinen Dokumente Ordner wieder zurück auf C legen oO?

Installiert ist Mass Effect bei mir auf D\Games\Origin Games\Mass Effect 3, Dokumente ist allgemein auf D.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Das kann damit zu tun haben, wenn es eh schon von anderen bestötigt wird. Ist aber ein ziemliches Armuetszeugnis, wenn das Problem nicht schon längst gelöst wurdê ^^


----------



## Glantir (10. April 2012)

Ich glaub ich lass das Spiel erst mal liegen und warte auf den nächsten Patch ^^......

Hab mal den EA Support angeschrieben und da sagen sie auch das man die eigenen dateien wieder auf den Standard setzen soll... mal ausprobiert und funktionieren tut es immer noch nicht -.-

C\Benutzer\Öffentlich\Öffentliche Dokumente war doch der standard Ordner bei Windows 7 oder? ^^


----------

